# '.class' expected



## Wuz. (13. Apr 2010)

Hi @ all,

hab hier eigentlich nur ein Anfängerproblem :-D


```
public class Test
{

    public Test()
    {
        
    }

    public void TestMethode ()
    {
        System.out.println("Test");
    }
    
    public void TestMethodeAufrufen ()
    {
        TestMethode();
    }
}
```

Hier ist ein kleines Beispiel meines Problems. Die Methode TestMethodeAufrufen ruft einfach die Methode TestMethode auf. Wenn ich das ganze aber so machen:


```
public class Test
{

    public Test()
    {
        
    }

    public void TestMethode (int a)
    {
        switch (a)
        {
            case 1: 
            {
                System.out.println("1");
            }
            break;
            
            case 2:
            {
                System.out.println("2");
            }
            default:
            { 
                System.out.println("Fehler");
            }
        }
    }
    
    public void TestMethodeAufrufen ()
    {
        TestMethode();
    }
}
```

Hier kommt der Fehler: TestMethod(int) in Test cannot be applied to ()


```
public class Test
{

    public Test()
    {
        
    }

    public void TestMethode (int a)
    {
        switch (a)
        {
            case 1: 
            {
                System.out.println("1");
            }
            break;
            
            case 2:
            {
                System.out.println("2");
            }
            default:
            { 
                System.out.println("Fehler");
            }
        }
    }
    
    
    public void TestMethodeAufrufen ()
    {
        TestMethode(int a);
    }
}
```

Und hier kommt der Fehler: '.class' expected 

Das einzige was ich will, ist die Methode aufzurufen, mehr nicht :-D 
Aber WIE geht das, weil ohne dass was in den Klammern steht bei der Methode gehts ja auch...

Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe ;-)


MfG

Wuz.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (13. Apr 2010)

die Methode will einen int, also gib ihr einen int.
zb 2 , 5 , 6 ...
halt eine Zahl:
TestMethode(2);

Methoden schreibt man klein-beginnend camelCase!


----------



## Wuz. (13. Apr 2010)

Aber wenn ich möchte, dass der Benutzer erst ein int eingibt? 
Des ist ja meine Idee, dass die Methode TestMethodeAufrufen geöffnet wird und dadurchdie Methode TestMethode aufgerufen wird und deshalb dann eine Eingabe vom User gefordert wird


----------



## SlaterB (13. Apr 2010)

dann hast du deine Idee falsch umgesetzt

> int a
ist nicht der vollständige Code für User-Eingabe..


----------



## Wuz. (13. Apr 2010)

bei BlueJ wird dann ein fenster geöffnet


----------



## SlaterB (13. Apr 2010)

wenn es gehen würde, dann brauchst du hier ja nicht fragen

im normalen Java gehts jedenfalls nicht 
und BlueJ kennen nur die wenigsten, von denen es dann ein Großteil auch schon verdrängt hat

JOptionPane ist vielleicht die einfachste Möglichkeit zur Eingabe,
Java Standard: Grafische Oberflächen mit Swing: Top Level Container: javax swing JOptionPane ? Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher


----------

